# Looking for a ride from NC to WA.



## Brian hassan badi (Dec 11, 2014)

Greetings and salutations.
I have been looking for a ride from NC state all the way to WA state. 
Been tromping about NC for a couple of months and in need of going back home after some wild nights spent in the forest living like a raunchy woodsman. 
Through the power of the internet I found squat the planet and decided to give it a try.


----------



## Kal (Dec 11, 2014)

A raunchy woodsman? I would rather be a raunchy woodsman than be in a big city filled with home bums. Give me the woods and the mountains.


----------



## Brian hassan badi (Dec 11, 2014)

Don't get me wrong I love the woodsman lifestyle but I must reconnect with a family member of whom I have been on rocky terms with to put it lightly. 
NC has been magical but family must come first.


----------

